
Expressive Pixels - plurby
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/product/expressive-pixels/
======
hrktb
> What is Microsoft Expressive Pixels?

> Microsoft Expressive Pixels provides [...]. It empowers people to [...]
> Microsoft Expressive Pixels seeks to provide [...]

A whole paragraph to never answer the question it sets up...

In the end, it's an app:
[https://www.microsoft.com/store/r/9MTC56W1RXQH](https://www.microsoft.com/store/r/9MTC56W1RXQH)

PS: and a framework open sourced somewhere to deal with what is produced by
the app

~~~
swebs
So it's a Timebox clone, but without the hardware and Windows only? Seems
pretty useless. Why does any old thing from Microsoft always get upvoted here?
Do they have have marketing bots or something?

[https://www.divoom.com/product/timebox-
mini.html](https://www.divoom.com/product/timebox-mini.html)

~~~
natcombs
This is cool! Is there a similar product where I can get just the light panels
+ the ability to program them? Dont need the speakers

------
surfingdino
What you get when corporations demand outcomes based on learnings observed
while watching maker communities from the tops of corporate HQs. Still, not as
baffling as the Multipoint SDK. LaMetric have done it better before. If you
want a non-Windows solution Open Source alternatives exist.

------
dgellow
That’s very confusing. Is it a physical device, or a desktop application, or
both?

------
StevePerkins
I watched the two-minute introduction video, and learned that it's "an
inclusive app" that's all about diversity. But I came away with no real idea
of what it actually is.

------
KarimDaghari
> What is Microsoft Expressive Pixels?

> Microsoft Expressive Pixels provides rich authoring capabilities for users
> to make static images and animations that can be shared on LED displays and
> other digital devices such as a PC.

Basically an app that lets you draw in 8-bit/retro style.

------
nkoren
Huh. 35+ years ago I enjoyed making animations like this, on my C-64 and a
friend's Apple II, by writing very very long lists of POKEs and PEEKs. Funny
to see thyis style coming back around again.

